# Bnc/grassbuster And Chicago Guys!



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Guys looks like you might get your first plowable event 2morrow night! Look froward to seeing the pics and videos! Good Luck payup



weather.gov 
National Weather Service

Watches, Warnings & Advisories
Local weather forecast by "City, St" or zip code 
2 products issued by NWS for: Naperville IL
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Snow Advisory
URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE CHICAGO/ROMEOVILLE IL
342 PM CST TUE NOV 20 2007

...FIRST ACCUMULATING SNOWFALL EXPECTED ACROSS NORTHERN ILLINOIS...

.AN AREA OF LOW PRESSURE WILL DEVELOP IN SOUTHERN INDIANA ON
WEDNESDAY ALONG A SLOW MOVING COLD FRONT STRETCHING FROM THE
EASTERN GREAT LAKES DOWN TO THIS LOW. LIGHT TO MODERATE SNOW WILL
DEVELOP ACROSS NORTHERN ILLINOIS IN THE AFTERNOON ON WEDNESDAY AS
AIR TEMPERATURES BEGIN FALLING TO AROUND FREEZING. THE HEAVIEST
SNOWFALL IS EXPECTED TO OCCUR BETWEEN 6PM WEDNESDAY AND 12AM
THURSDAY WITH ABOUT TWO TO THREE INCHES OF SNOW POSSIBLE. AMOUNTS
WILL BE SLIGHTLY LOWER IN AREAS CLOSE TO LAKE MICHIGAN AS WINDS
OFF OF THE LAKE KEEP THE AIR TEMPERATURE UP A LITTLE HIGHER.

ILZ003>006-008-010>014-019>022-210545-
/O.NEW.KLOT.SN.Y.0006.071121T2300Z-071122T0900Z/
WINNEBAGO-BOONE-MCHENRY-LAKE ILLINOIS-OGLE-LEE-DE KALB-KANE-
DUPAGE-COOK-LA SALLE-KENDALL-GRUNDY-WILL-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...ROCKFORD...WOODSTOCK...WAUKEGAN...
OREGON...DIXON...DEKALB...AURORA...CHICAGO...OTTAWA...OSWEGO...
MORRIS...JOLIET
342 PM CST TUE NOV 20 2007

...SNOW ADVISORY IN EFFECT FROM 5 PM WEDNESDAY TO 3 AM CST
THURSDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN CHICAGO HAS ISSUED A SNOW
ADVISORY...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 5 PM WEDNESDAY TO 3 AM CST
THURSDAY.

TWO TO THREE INCHES OF SNOW IS EXPECTED TO FALL ACROSS NORTHERN
ILLINOIS WITH THE HEAVIEST SNOW FALLING BETWEEN 6PM WEDNESDAY AND
12AM THURSDAY.

THIS WILL BE THE FIRST ACCUMULATING SNOWFALL OF THE SEASON AND
WILL CAUSE HAZARDOUS TRAVEL CONDITIONS ON THE BUSIEST TRAVEL DAY
OF THE YEAR. THIS SNOW IS ALSO EXPECTED TO EXTEND INTO SOUTHERN
WISCONSIN AND EASTERN IOWA...SO KEEP UP TO DATE ON THE LATEST
WEATHER INFORMATION BEFORE DEPARTING ON YOUR TRIP.

A SNOW ADVISORY MEANS THAT PERIODS OF SNOW WILL CAUSE PRIMARILY
TRAVEL DIFFICULTIES. BE PREPARED FOR SNOW COVERED ROADS AND
LIMITED VISIBILITIES...AND USE CAUTION WHILE DRIVING.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

BNC is on his way over to my shop, we have been working non stop for days getting things ready. Just ordered a 2007 Bobcat that I rented for over the winter  We should be rocking by tomorrow!!!!!!!! Salt comes in tomorrow morning, bagged salt was yesterday, new push box came in today, plows getting mounted


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet wish i was doing same over here on the east coast!:crying: Yeah from reading the advisory the snow is coming at a good time.....at night! It will be easier for it to pile up and the temps will be lower! Hey i saw the weather channel on TV in your area, talking about all the leaves still left on the trees! The dpw should have fun pushing them all back on the lawns Well good luck and have fun, sorry if i got a little angry on the other post. (my fault)


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Im Ready!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gavins Lawncare (Feb 11, 2005)

ill be ready to rock tommorro iam hopping for a happy thanksgiving


----------



## ptllandscapeIL (Jan 15, 2004)

accuweather is saying 1.4 inches of wet stuff,lets see 1 out 4 trucks ready and $45,000 left in landscape work todo im sorry this time around im hoping for rain next week it can snow jsu tnot this time ;(


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

well you may not need salt but id at least hook up your plows. accuweather has the lowest amount indicated on their forecast. but most of thier bloggers indicate 3" of snow. Its supposed to warm back up so i doubt youd lose all your $45k in work


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm not ready yet! ahh. Going to guesset my frame and hook up dual batteries tomarrow afterschool if all goes according to plan. Just have to limp though this storm with this screwed up trans of mine. I bet while its snowing we will be messing with my plow lights.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Back from the shop,,,ready to GO....Let It Snow.....:bluebounc


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Mark13;435146 said:


> I'm not ready yet! ahh. Going to guesset my frame and hook up dual batteries tomarrow afterschool if all goes according to plan. Just have to limp though this storm with this screwed up trans of mine. I bet while its snowing we will be messing with my plow lights.


I mean no disrespect but dont you only have a few driveways and thats it?


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

LOL I still see guys cutting grass around here and they are saying its susposed to snow now.


----------



## 3311 (Oct 10, 2007)

We are ready, but I think we will be making snowmen in the grass !! The ground is just too warm :crying:


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

stroker79;435215 said:


> I mean no disrespect but dont you only have a few driveways and thats it?


That way salty  Maybe they are REALY big drives


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

stroker79;435215 said:


> I mean no disrespect but dont you only have a few driveways and thats it?


Personally I find that to be a rude comment...who cares!


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Im ready....salt all delivered and in the garage, plows and spreaders are all waxed and operational. We still have leaves to bag up and bushes to trim but oh well....


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

yeah that was kinda rude, even if you only have a few driveways to plow, thats a few people that count on you to help them out. and having equipment not up to snuff just sucks.


----------



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

well its snowing here, not sticking to the roads or anything though, yard is covered nice though, worst part is im still doing cleanups, have another 25 yards to do.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

So I dont have a way with words. Mark and I have been PMing back and worth, I have been trying to get him some work, The comment was more or less based on concern than ********. I was trying to imply that he should be fine because he only has a few driveways. Though Mark and I have never met, we live pretty close and have communicated quite a bit. I can see how that comment can be taken the wrong way so instead look at it in a way of concern. I am definately not an aggressor, I never been in a physical fight and dont plan on it. I never have any intentions to hurt anyone, I am known as the counselor to all my family and friends, so trust me, it just came out wrong or was interpreted the wrong way. Mark, I hope you knew what I meant if you read it! Sorry if I offended you!


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  Hugs all around


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Grassbusters;435407 said:


> Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  Hugs all around


LOL


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

we got a inch so far calling for 2-4 payuppayup THEN


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

We'll see if anything sticks. Any accumulation ce4isu?


----------



## ptllandscapeIL (Jan 15, 2004)

naw its pouring rain and still 43 defrees and not gonna drop close to 32 till after midnight


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

My expectations arnt high but we'll just wait and see.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Yeah my expectations arent very high either but as far as excitement, im having a hard time trying to sit still! haha


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

1.5 to 3 heavy real spotty


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

http://www.kcci.com/trafficwebcams/13951348/detail.html


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Wow what a storm


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Yea, its snowing so hard i dont know what to do.....


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

BNC SERVICES;435946 said:


> Yea, its snowing so hard i dont know what to do.....


Hey get off the Internet !!! what kinda sub are you ? you suck !!!! I got 40 lots with a foot of snow on it and your playing on the computer


----------



## AlwaysGreener (Jan 19, 2004)

Nothing... just on the grass.. Oh well, Have a good Thanksgiving everyone


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

*picture of the snow*

I had plenty of snow out by the truck this morning...up to the rims almost. 
The flakes were huge too.










 Happy Thanksgiving y'all!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Grassbusters;435948 said:


> I got 40 lots with a foot of snow on it


How did you get a foot and I got 1/2 inch?!


----------



## UglyTruck (Feb 8, 2007)

Mark13;436207 said:


> How did you get a foot and I got 1/2 inch?!
> 
> thats the same reason that his 10 story buildings are 4 feet tall....:


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

We had ZERO accumulation.


----------

